# Was bezahlt ihr fürs Bremse Entlüften



## MrSchabernack (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

da ich meine Bremse demnächst mal entlüften lassen will/ muss wollte ich mal nachfragen wie viel ihr so dafür bezahlt, 
ich muss für meine Avid Elixir 3, 30 aufn Tisch legen bei einem anderen Händler 17(FahrradXXL).

Wie viel müsst ihr bezahlen ? Die meißten machen es bestimmt sowieso selber ...


----------



## corra (30. Mai 2013)

für 30 bekommst du das komplette avid entlüftungs kit und das selber machen ist echt kein hexenwerk 

aber 17 für nur entlüften finde ich fair


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. Mai 2013)

Jo ich hab hier auch selbst bei kleinen Läden immer 30 Euro für meine Avid pro Bremse(!) bezahlt, weshalb ich mittlerweile eine XT-Bremse mit Mineralöl fahre, wo das Entlüften selbst für weniger geschickte Menschen kein Problem darstellt 

Bei 17 Euro für beide Bremsen würde ich es wahrscheinlich immer machen lassen, wenn der Händler das gut drauf hat.


----------



## mikefize (30. Mai 2013)

30-40â¬ sind normal und angemessen, natÃ¼rlich nur, wenn das EntlÃ¼ften ordentlich erledigt wird.


----------



## MrSchabernack (30. Mai 2013)

Also ich müsste die 30 bzw. 17 pro Bremse bezahlen, nur so am Rande


----------



## Dominik19xx (30. Mai 2013)

ein 5 er pro Bremse oder wenn der Händler einen guten Tag hat auch mal für beide zusammen. Ist aber ein kleiner Händler, der das eher hobbymäßig als für Umsatz macht.
Wenn das Kit in der Nähe und greifbar ist entlüfte ich aber selber.


----------



## nullstein (30. Mai 2013)

30 pro Bremse??Alter Falter!Das ist ja schon unverschämt.Ich brauche für meine Avids pro Bremse max 10 Minuten.Würde einem Stundenlohn von 180 entsprechen...
Und da wundert sich so mancher Fahrradhändler über geringen Zulauf.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. Mai 2013)

Nur so nebenbei: FÃ¼r 39 â¬ bekommt man eine nagelneue und fertig entlÃ¼ftete Deore Bremse. Da hab man gleich noch eine bessere Bremse und kann die Elixier 3 in Bikemarkt stellen. ;-)


----------



## fregger87 (30. Mai 2013)

bei mir sind es 18 pro bremse. das fand ich persönlich nicht angemessen. darum ein kit gekauft und selbst gemacht. vorallem kannste es spontan machen und musst nicht auf dein rad warten.


----------



## whitewater (30. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich brauche für meine Avids pro Bremse max 10 Minuten.


Daß das was ordentliches wird bezweifle ich  Aber hinterher wird rumgejammert, Avid würde eh nix taugen
Die Fachverbandsliste (und das ist keine Gammelanleitung) sieht für Hydraulikbremse entlüften vorn/hinten je Bremse 3 AW vor, das sind 18 Minuten, das halte ich in einer gut organisierten Werkstatt für realistisch.
Damit sind 30,- je Bremse aber immer noch eher Wucher.
Ein BruttoVK Stundenlohn für einen qualifizierten Handwerker zwischen 50,- und 80,- ist eigentlich bei allen anderen Gewerken diskussionslos ok. Ein Autoschrauber ist nix besseres, bloss weil das Auto teuerer ist.
Um und bei 20,- wäre also ein reeller Preis.



Im Privathaushalt mit Vor/Nachbereitung ist 'ne Stunde für beide eher realistisch, je nachdem, wie weit man für das Entlüftungskit graben muss und wie man sonst organisiert ist.
Wobei mir bis heute nicht klar ist, warum das mit Öl so grundsätzlich einfacher sein soll, als mit DOT.


----------



## nullstein (30. Mai 2013)

Schon interessant,dass du weißt,wie gut oder schlecht ich entlüfte 
Ich entlüfte seit 3 Jahren meine Avids selbst und um zwei Spritzen mit DOT zu füllen und die Bremse ordentlich zu entlüften braucht man nicht lange.Wie gesagt: ich brauche max 10 Minuten pro Bremse.Muss aber dazu sagen,dass ich am Anfang auch etwa 20-30 Minuten pro Bremse gebraucht hab.Mit etwas Übung geht das schon sehr fix.
Versteh gar nicht,warum viele so einen Wirbel ums Entlüften machen.Ob Auto,Motorrad oder Fahrrad (egal ob Avid,Shimano oder Magura).Is doch immer der gleiche Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217913 (30. Mai 2013)

MrSchabernack schrieb:


> Also ich müsste die 30 bzw. 17 pro Bremse bezahlen, nur so am Rande



30 je Bremse ist definitiv zu viel !
Für beide zusammen wäre es angemessen, aber darüber hört der Spaß auf.


ANBOJA


----------



## whitewater (30. Mai 2013)

@_nullstein_,
Denk dran, Deine Bremse wird vielleicht täglich gestreichelt und sofort mit der Spritze versorgt, wenn der Druckpunkt um einen Millimeter schwächelt, da geht sowas schnell, weil maximal ein-zwei Blasen im Hebel oder im Sattel sind. Wenn Du das DOT austauscht kannst Du fast komplett vermeiden das Luft eindringt. Der Mechaniker in der Werkstatt muss sich in der Regel nicht mit solchen hochgepflegten Teilen rumplagen sondern häufiger ist, O-Ton: "Das Rad ist jetzt seit 3 Jahren platt und steht im Keller, könnse das mal fit machen (am besten bis heut middach)?"
Wenn die zum Teil halb ausgelaufen ist, und Du überall Luft und Wasser drin hast, bist Du zum Teil länger als die genannten 3 AW am Juckeln, bis die wieder sauber läuft, das geht dann schon mit eingerotteten und vergnasgniedelten Schrauben los.
Irgendwo muss er da den Mittelweg finden.


----------



## TheRace (30. Mai 2013)

Tag,
heute hatte ich meine VR Bremsleitung gekürzt.
Das anschließende Entlüften selbst hat keine 5min gedauert.
Bei den Avidbremsen ist Entlüften sehr einfach und auch vom Laien mit 2 linken Händen machbar.
Will sagen, jeder kann Entlüften.

Hake das Thema ab und investiere in ein günstiges Entlüftungsset.
Z.B. das hier: http://www.bikecorner24.de/entlueftungskit-fuer-avid-scheibenbremse/entlueftungs-set-scheibenbremse/avid-p-1863.html?gclid=CPKB547EvrcCFYhQ3godyhIAWg&pk_campaign=google_up&pk_kwd=bikeparts

Anleitung hier: http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/avid/dealers/TM_MY09_G.pdf


----------



## Dominik19xx (30. Mai 2013)

Dreh deine frisch entlüfteten Avids am Bike mal um.(Bike auf Sattel und Lenker)
Jetzt drehe es wieder zurück und ziehe die Bremshebel.
Der Druckpunkt ist jetzt wahrscheinlich weg. Das war die Luft die sich bei Avid immer irgendwo versteckt.
Das Entlüften, so das wieder ein Druckpunkt vorhanden ist, ist bei Avid wirklich einfach und auch von Leuten mit 2 linken Händen machbar, aber die versteckte Luft aus der Bremse zu bekommen ist doch etwas komplizierter.


----------



## hnx (31. Mai 2013)

Elixir Bremsen kÃ¶nnen richtig zickig sein. Wenn ich wÃ¼sste, daÃ der Shop die Bremse wirklich ordentlich entlÃ¼ftet und nicht nach 2x DOT durchdrÃ¼cken denkt es wÃ¤re erledigt, dann fÃ¤nde ich 30â¬ (fÃ¼r beide) fair.
18 Minuten wie oben erwÃ¤hnt fÃ¼r vorne und hinten, das kann ja nicht ordentlich ablaufen, wenn man auch noch ordentlich den Sattel sÃ¤ubert und Kolben gangbar macht (ohne dies ist das EntlÃ¼ften ja sinnlos).

FÃ¼r die 30â¬ kann man sich natÃ¼rlich auch das Material kaufen, aber nicht jeder kann oder will das selbst machen.


----------



## whitewater (31. Mai 2013)

hnx schrieb:


> 18 Minuten wie oben erwähnt für vorne und hinten, das kann ja nicht ordentlich ablaufen,


Sorry, habe das missverständlich ausgedrückt, das sind 3 AW/18min pro Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (31. Mai 2013)

whitewater schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei mir bis heute nicht klar ist, warum das mit Öl so grundsätzlich einfacher sein soll, als mit DOT.


Das ist nicht wegen dem Öl einfacher, sondern wegen der Bauweise der Bremse. Zudem ist Mineralöl nicht hygroskopisch, DOT hingegen schon. Deswegen sollte letzteres deutlich öfter komplett getauscht werden und ist somit mit mehr Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Dichtling87 (31. Mai 2013)

Bei uns zahlt man fürs entlüften für beide Bremsen zusammen 25


----------



## OldenBiker (5. Juni 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> 30 pro Bremse??Alter Falter!Das ist ja schon unverschämt.Ich brauche für meine Avids pro Bremse max 10 Minuten.Würde einem Stundenlohn von 180 entsprechen...
> Und da wundert sich so mancher Fahrradhändler über geringen Zulauf.



Geht doch noch. Wenn Du in WHV im falschen Laden bist, zahlt man 35,-. Pro Bremse.


----------



## MrSchabernack (7. Juni 2013)

So war jetzt bei einem anderem Meister und habe für eine Bremse nur 8,50 bezahlt.

Schönes Wochende MrSchabernack


----------

